# Same Scene Ilford 125 FP Plus / TMAX 400 comparison



## AlanE (Apr 13, 2012)

Same scene, same day, two different films... Minimal PP on the TMAX, no PP on the Ilford. Both taken with OM2N / Zuiko 50MM 

TMY 400 
TMAX Devloper 1:4 7 min @ 68f






Kennesaw House II by Nokinrocks, on Flickr

Ilford 125 FP Plus

TMAX Devloper 1:4 8 min @ 68f





R2-E065 by Nokinrocks, on Flickr


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 13, 2012)

Hmm, the FP4 looks flat.
I don't use TMax developer (Ilfosol S or Rodinal), so I am not sure if that is causing this.

The shadows are different ... looks like different lighting conditions.


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 13, 2012)

These were shot at different times during the day, though, no? At least several hours apart, I would guess.


----------



## AlanE (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah, took one mid day (tmy) other a few hours later.


----------



## Helen B (Apr 13, 2012)

What are you hoping to see in this comparison?

The scanner settings will have a big effect on how the two pictures look - apart from the obvious difference in lighting direction the scanner settings alone could account for much of the difference in appearance. To do a proper comparison you would really have to begin by developing to the same contrast.


----------



## AlanE (Apr 13, 2012)

Helen - Really only showing results of both shots... Didn't intend to do a comparison that day, just ran out of tmy and loaded the ilford and took another shot .  Thanks for the reply...


----------

